

Flappy Swift - a Swift implementation of Flappy Bird - jwallaceparker
https://github.com/fullstackio/FlappySwift/

======
jack-r-abbit
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7838454](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7838454)

